# Liste mit Add Buttom



## Maxx4live (22. April 2011)

Hey Leute,

da ich keine ahung habe von Html wollte ich Fragen ob man mir hier helfen könnte...

Das was ich suche ist eine Liste oder eher gesagt eine Tabelle mit 3 Spalten.
Die In die Erste Spalte soll Filmnamen rein, in die 2,3 soll jewals ein kreuz rein.
Am Anfang der Tabelle soll ein text feld, ein "Add" Button und 2 klickfelder (keine ahnug wie die in der Fachsprache heißen) die einmal 720p und 1080p heißen und das kreuz in der 2,3 Spalte setzten.
Wenn man in das Textfled den Filmnamen schreibt, und dann auswählt ob 720p oder 1080p soll
eine Neue Zeile in der Tabelle erstellt werden jewals mit dem Was man ins Textfled reingeschrieben hat 
und ein Kreuz da, wo man es vorher halt gesetzt hat.
[Textfekd] [Klick720p] [Klick1080p] [Add]

|Filmname|720p|1080p|
|irgeinfilm |   x   |          |

so halt

lg Maxx4live


----------



## mäks (22. April 2011)

Hallo Maxx4live,

Das was du suchst sind HTML Tabellen, eine Suche im Google hat bei mir 12.700.000 Ergebnisse erzielt .

http://www.google.at/#q=tabelle+html&bih=907&biw=1280&fp=a921e38aea8154e4&hl=de


An deiner Stelle würde ich es genau so machen wie jeder anderer auch, (auch ich) die basics lernen.

Sieh dir dazu vielleicht das Tutorial von Peter Kropff an, mit dem habe ich auch angefangen.



lg Maks


----------

